# Headless Whitetail season



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

I am guessing most everyone has witnessed one on the side of the road or in the median during rush hour. Fess up, who stops at 5am and sawalls a whitetail head. Inquiring minds would like to know.

I have passed many antlered roadkill. None have been worthy of a sawsall. I'm guessing few will admit, but curious as why someone would do so.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Ummm...for the antlers...I've seen some mega bucks killed by vehicles too...the ones you see without the heads are big bucks...almost always...
And yes I know it's illegal to do...isnt it?..haha.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

The DNR in our area stop and takes the heads of fresh roadkill deer for CWD sampling . Not sure if they do it statewide tho .


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My BIL has a small cottage next door to a private farm he has permission to hunt in Washington Co., about 10 miles North of Marietta. There was one stretch on I77 that was like a long whitetail graveyard. Carcasses everywhere! Every time he'd see one without a head he'd say "That must have been a big one!"

Wonder if that's an area the ODNR worked. They sure would have had their pick of deer!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

My dad works for odot according to him whenever they see a dead buck they call it in to the odnr and a wildlife officer will come cut the antlers off. They told him it is to cut down on people either rubbernecking or stopping to cut antlers off which is illegal and from odots perspective dangerous.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

jray said:


> My dad works for odot according to him whenever they see a dead buck they call it in to the odnr and a wildlife officer will come cut the antlers off. They told him it is to cut down on people either rubbernecking or stopping to cut antlers off which is illegal and from odots perspective dangerous.


 Bet that GW has one helluva rack collection


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

That's exactly what I was thinking. I'm also guilty of rubber necking..


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

My wife said.she seen probably 50 road.kill deer on 75south from perrysburg to cinci yesterday.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

2 years ago there was one about 100 yards off 422 heading north to Cleveland, I saw it everyday for a week, I started planning to go up about 2-3am, pull off and cut that rack off, I know that thing had to be 14-16 pointer and 250 pounds just a huge deer.. then on my next trip to Cleveland... bam! the head was gone, someone else beat me too it. I watched that carcass rot the rest of the year, I still look over at the spot where it was when I drive by. not sure what I planned on doing with the rack, but it was one of the biggest i've seen.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

I use to travel 422 all the time when I lived in Gville 20 years ago. It was rare to see a deer at all back then. It seems these monsters are showing up with more frequency, but I swear they are internet conspiracy bucks...hahaha...I have yet to lay my own eyes on one.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

a few yrs back I was driving down to Brookville to do my hunting. on a couple of mornings we saw this huge buck with an awesome rack. 1 morning it ran across the road in front of us. the next time we seen it it was just standing beside the road. a few days later in the same spot there was a huge bodied deer with the head missing on the side of the road. I thought what a waste.

I believe in Indiana if you find a road kill you can call the dnr and they'll come out and give you a permit for a fee. this fee is determined by the size of the rack.
sherman


----------

